

Don't stifle that yawn -- it will help rev up your brain - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/6026657-Don-t-stifle-that-yawn-it-will-help-rev-up-your-brain

======
pbhjpbhj
<http://www.upenn.edu/gazette/1109/expert.html> by Andrew Newburg was on here
sometimes ago.

------
zackattack
In before "I yawned during the article!"

That aside, I now have an excellent rejoinder to anyone who might accuse me of
rudeness due to me yawning while they are talking. "On the contrary," Zachary
countered. "What you said is so interesting that I am recruiting extra
resources to process it, and the yawning introduces a cooling effect,
contributing to optimal efficiency."

